

Xkcd/now - jonshariat
http://xkcd.com/now

======
ggchappell
Look at Alaska. In physical reality, it nearly touches the eastern tip of
Asia. And the Aleutians stretch all the way across. But to stay more in tune
with the rest of the U.S., Alaska is almost entirely in the -9 timezone. So I
guess the map is all about timezones, not where the sun is.

I don't see any other obvious mismatches with the physical Earth. Does anyone
else?

EDIT: I suppose the gap between Greenland and Iceland is similar.

(Also, not that it's a major landmass, but Hawaii is missing. There's even
space for it.)

------
oxymoron
I made a version that can be rotated:
[http://c0la.s3.amazonaws.com/xkcd1335.html](http://c0la.s3.amazonaws.com/xkcd1335.html)

------
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7303361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7303361)

------
adityar
If it is a gif, how does it make the initial frame (on load of image) equal to
the frame for the current time?

~~~
gelatocar
It isn't a gif, he's got a bunch of images at 15 minute intervals.

[http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/18h15m.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/18h15m.png)

[http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/18h30m.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/18h30m.png)

[http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/18h45m.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/18h45m.png)

The server just loads the right one for the given time.

------
vxNsr
Seems Randall is having fun with gifs.

